# Heat lamp



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

He temps her in ohio are reaching single digits. Currently I have a heat lamp bulb that goes on at at 5pm and goes off around 1am. With it being so cold should I leave the heat lamp on longer. ?......


----------



## cga (Nov 8, 2013)

I leave the heat lamp on 24/7, mine are 3 weeks old.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

When using a heat lamp one must take care... (Fire hazard)


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

No heat lamps here unless I am brooding. Chickens can handle the cold, no need for heat. It was -26 yesterday with about 3 inches of snow. No heat lamps for my flock and everyone is fine.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Apyl said:


> No heat lamps here unless I am brooding. Chickens can handle the cold, no need for heat. It was -26 yesterday with about 3 inches of snow. No heat lamps for my flock and everyone is fine.


i am near Houston Texas, I have used examples like this so many times when I hear people using heat lamps in the coops....it does get in the low 40s and sometimes 30s at night, and that freaks people out. I am glad to hear stories like this of cold temps that are colder than we would ever imagine.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Apyl said:


> No heat lamps here unless I am brooding. Chickens can handle the cold, no need for heat. It was -26 yesterday with about 3 inches of snow. No heat lamps for my flock and everyone is fine.


I'm in total agreement.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 12, 2014)

We have a heat lamp (on a timer) hanging by the nesting boxes. This keeps our egg production up during the winter. We have spoiled chickens


----------



## Gd4sumthn (Jan 3, 2014)

I can live without a heat source for awhile too but it would be miserable! I take care and use caution but mine go 24/7, until the spring temps are in the fourties. When it's below zero and they have to huddle together or stand in one foot and switch, it just seems unfair to not give them heat.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

Gd4sumthn said:


> I can live without a heat source for awhile too but it would be miserable!...


You are fully feathered and still get cold?


----------



## billybobaz (Feb 9, 2015)

*Heat lamps*

What I do is watch the chicks. If they are climbing up on one another, they either need heat or more heat. If they are nesting away from a heat source they are fine and will move closer if they get cold.


----------

